# Things to do - Mayo (specifically, Claremorris)



## Phibbleberry (20 Aug 2008)

Hi All, 

As a Dub, my knowledge of the rest of the country is fairly limited.... but I'm heading to Claremorris for a few days and was just wondering if anyone can enlighten me as to some interesting stuff to do while there!? Don't mind a bit of a drive if need be...

Cheers, 
Trisha


----------



## JayR (20 Aug 2008)

Hi Trisha,

Claremorris is pretty central. Not sure if you are interested in Golf but, if yes, there are two great courses close by- Claremorris itself and Ballinrobe. In terms of sightseeing, the grounds of Ashford Castle in Cong are about 20 mins from Claremorris and are well worth a visit. You can even eat in Cullens at the Cottage in Ashford's ground- much more laid back than the castle itself and a lot easier on the pocket!


Westport's also worth a visit and you could take a spin out to Croagh Patrick and one of the many beaches (e.g. Bertra) while there... i'm ignoring the weather issue. Westport's ca. 40 mins from Claremorris The Tavern Bar and Restaurant is a good stop for lunch. It's on the Left hand side of the road when driving from Westport to Croagh Patrick facing the bay. 

Depending on how much time you have, you could also take a spin on from Westport to Achill Island (another 45 mins from Westport). If you get a clear day, Achill is amazing.


----------



## cappamj (20 Aug 2008)

Castlebar is a 20 min drive from Claremorris, it has bowling, go carting Cinema, loads of eating places.
I have to agree with last poster Westport is well worth a visit


----------



## sue_flaherty (20 Aug 2008)

if your're in the vicinity of Ballina a good palce to visit is Enniscrone which is famous for its seaweed baths.  this is a place just beside the seafront where they use fresh seaweed.  It is very refreshing and great for the skin.


----------



## LindaL (21 Aug 2008)

If visiting Cong (where Ashford Castle is) there's a nice woods/lake beach on the North shore of L. Corrib, just drive west out of the village and look for the signposted turn on your left - LL


----------



## Phibbleberry (27 Aug 2008)

Just a quick (belated!) thanks for the suggestions! 

The weather on the one full day we had wasn't great (and we couldn't miss the Olympic Boxing) so were reluctant to drive too far so we were very lazy and hung around the pool all day instead! I'm sorry now, having read your suggestions!

The one thing I will add, is that we had a fabulous meal in Alisan, an oriental restaurant (rather than purely chinese) in Claremorris town and it was really lovely, so if any of you are in the area again, I'd reccomend it!

Thanks again...


----------



## steph1 (27 Aug 2008)

sue_flaherty said:


> if your're in the vicinity of Ballina a good palce to visit is Enniscrone which is famous for its seaweed baths.  this is a place just beside the seafront where they use fresh seaweed.  It is very refreshing and great for the skin.



Ballina is an hour's drive from Claremorris


----------

